

Is Submitting Your Own Blog Articles Acceptable at HN? - GeneralMaximus

I'm not new to the blogging scene, but it's been just over a month since I've started taking it seriously as a medium for building contacts and getting to know great people. You can probably see from my profile that right now I have nothing interesting on my blog, but I plan to use it as a sort of scrapbook or diary where I can write down some of the really insightful things that I am told/read/discover. Is submitting your own blog posts over and over to HN considered "bad behavior"?<p>You see, I mostly use the web for programming related activities. I get all my news from websites like HN. I rarely discover great links/articles on my own, and I don't think HN readers will be even slightly interested in mailing list debates about memory management issues in Objective-C. But what I <i>can</i> do is submit links to my own blog. Sometimes there are issues I wish I could discuss with people, and I find my blog is a great way to discuss those issues and keep a record for later reference. Also, being very honest about it all, I sometimes like to see some traffic in my blog stats, and some comments on my posts. If none of my posts are of any value to anyone, I think the HN community will do a great job of not letting it reach the homepage. And, just so you'd know, I have no ads on my blog and the sudden onslaught of traffic when one of my posts reaches the homepage actually poses a risk of me being kicked off of my webhost's server (cheap hosting is not cheap).<p>So, HN, is shameless self promotion discouraged here or is it okay to post links to your own blog/website?
======
volida
This has been answered before: It's ok assuming the content is relevant.

------
dan_sim
I asked the same question here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=445455>

